
Humans Are Still Mating with Neandertals - LinuxBender
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/humans-are-still-mating-with-neandertals/
======
towaway1138
Were Neandertals actually considered to be less intelligent? Hadn't heard that
before.

